# Couple from yesterday



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

nice wahoo comin to my cold steel








oh! it stings!

















damn endangered red snapper


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought that was you


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I was feeling shy yesterday. haha


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

I didn't know Panch from CHIPS liked snapper soooo much!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I dig the aviators Woody!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (2/27/2009)*I dig the aviators Woody!!


Ha those are goofy as hell. i usually only wear those after a few beers but i broke my normal pair the other day. chicks dig em'




> *Xiphius (2/27/2009)*I didn't know Panch from CHIPS liked snapper soooo much!



hahahhahahahaha pargo grande esta bueno, amigo!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Is that Troy Wetzel's boat?


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice Wahoo! The Rodfather will be out there soon, just waiting for the warmer weather.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Woody, if I had photoshop you would be holding a giant dildo in that sunglasses/snapperpicture! I would dub it, "*** trophy recipient for best sunglasses!". If only I was computer literate :doh

Bob


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bellafishing (3/4/2009)*Woody, if I had photoshop you would be holding a giant dildo in that sunglasses/snapperpicture! I would dub it, "*** trophy recipient for best sunglasses!". If only I was computer literate :doh
> 
> Bob


bahahahhahahahahahhahaaha dont hate on the shades. they're my hater blockers!


----------

